# 12/5 Mavs @ Spurs



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i love the way we are playing right now. everyones trying to make up for tim not being here. we are only down by 5 with about 2-3 minutes left til half time.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ginobili to terry: 'dont touch me, dont touch me'

its been a physical game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ginobili to terry: 'dont touch me, dont touch me'
> 
> its been a physical game


Actually, they were also quick to make sure he got away from tony when he went down, and they're not acting that way with any of the other Mavericks. I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And another hard foul by Terry...it's almost like the spurs knew he'd be aimin to hurt.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tie game!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs take their first lead of the game at 53-52 with 8 minutes left in the 3rd!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looked like the Mavs got away with goal tending, but the reffs gave it back to the spurs by calling an offensive foul on Dirk when tony flopped.

Meanwhile, Bowen nails his first 3 pointer of the game (after 5 misses) and puts the spurs up 2.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ginobili = Beast

Spurs up 6, and Manu has 27 points!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu (30 points) hits a 3 to close the 3rd quarter. Spurs up top 66-73!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

If we win this **** its the ultimate confidence booster
even jacque freakin Vaughn is making his shots.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mavs within 2. Spurs better not blow this!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mavs have ball down 2 with 8.6 seconds left. Come on Spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Elson blocks Terry's layup! Mavs have 2 seconds now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dirk misses the 3! Spurs win! Spurs win! 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, what a game. ginobili got fouled 4-5 other times that were not called, and jason terry = dirty. but whatever, we won the game!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** yes, game of the year so far but the last shot had me scared. When he missed i was going berserk. W without Duncan on our biggest rivals feels ****in good.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

So, are we are the only spurs fans besides roc still?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

the way things were going at the end there, i was surprised dirk didnt hit that 3

it was funny how sean elliott said it was off the mark while the ball was in the air lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> wow, what a game. ginobili got fouled 4-5 other times that were not called, and jason terry = dirty. but whatever, we won the game!


There were some bull**** calls and non-calls on both sides of the court. This was altogether just a terribly officiated game.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> So, are we are the only spurs fans besides roc still?


people come and go, but they mostly go.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> people come and go, but they mostly go.


Not MDIZZ. I think he's mostly coming during all that time he spends in the bathroom


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

im a spurs fan too

i usually read every post, but my english is bad and makes me feel stupid when i read me jaja


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Not MDIZZ. I think he's mostly coming during all that time he spends in the bathroom


ewww nasty


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Fede said:


> im a spurs fan too
> 
> i usually read every post, but my english is bad and makes me feel stupid when i read me jaja


no one cares, just start posting, your english should get better :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

You guys are ****in lame. I'd rather watch a game than jack off any day.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Fede said:


> im a spurs fan too
> 
> i usually read every post, but my english is bad and makes me feel stupid when i read me jaja


Don't worry about it, man. I'm sure your grammar can't be any worse than MDIZZ's.



MDIZZ said:


> You guys are ****in lame. I'd rather watch a game than jack off any day.


Who said anything about jackin off, ya little perv?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BTW, Fede, let me guess. You're a Manu and Oberto fan, huh?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

dammit, i should be studying for finals, but this game got me completely unfocused! :azdaja:


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

ezealen said:


> BTW, Fede, let me guess. You're a Manu and Oberto fan, huh?


yes youre right, its not that hard to figure it out looking at my location jaja

i follow the spurs since the season 99-00, now i can watch every game on the tv twice a week or by sopcast the others


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> dammit, i should be studying for finals, but this game got me completely unfocused! :azdaja:


I don't take em till two weeks after christmas break. Whoever's idea that was can go to hell!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Fede said:


> yes youre right, its not that hard to figure it out looking at my location jaja
> 
> i follow the spurs since the season 99-00, now i can watch every game on the tv twice a week or by sopcast the others


Awesome. Well, it's great to have yah here, Fede. The spurs forum has been really short on members lately.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Fede said:


> im a spurs fan too
> 
> i usually read every post, but my english is bad and makes me feel stupid when i read me jaja


Don't worry about it. Your english looks fine in this thread.
And your English has to be better than my Spanish


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow, ezealen is a ****ing ******* who cant get over the past. O'Connor sucks


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> Wow, ezealen is a ****ing ******* who cant get over the past. O'Connor sucks


You're not too good at this comeback thing are you? You're takin all the fun out of this...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> Don't worry about it. Your english looks fine in this thread.
> And your English has to be better than my Spanish


Stay out of here, traitor!


----------

